# crashing a dead top



## woodchux (Jun 27, 2007)

Nothing fancy just crashing a dead top....maybe a little 'forbidden' one handing


----------



## joesawer (Jun 27, 2007)

Good job, nice smooth release.


----------



## jrparbor04 (Jun 27, 2007)

always a right time for the bore cut,,,i use both,,,love the traditional and the bore cut


----------

